# Fastest Textor..



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

_Iowa teen wins national texting contest_

NEW YORK, N.Y., June 17 (UPI) -- An Iowa teenager with extraordinarily quick thumbs has beaten 250,000 competitors to win the top prize in a texting competition in New York.

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2009/06/17/Iowa-teen-wins-national-texting-contest/UPI-56421245296495/


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Finally, an advantage to being "all thumbs."


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

s


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Kathy Spence from Toronto took home the $25,000 prize for deftly texting into the finals and eventually winning the grand prize at the 2nd annual LG Canadian Texting Championships at Dundas Square in downtown Toronto.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It's a $50k prize in the US, but only $25k in Canada?

If I'd known I could make that much money texting... hmm... brb.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

TechGuy said:


> It's a $50k prize in the US, but only $25k in Canada?
> 
> If I'd known I could make that much money texting... hmm... brb.




You have ten times the population, so 1/2 the prize money is actually pretty good. :up:


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Do they even have cell phones in Canada, or is the contest for the fasted dialing on a rotary phone?


----------



## Lone Stranger (Jan 15, 2008)

TechGuy said:


> Do they even have cell phones in Canada, or is the contest for the fasted dialing on a rotary phone?


We have rotary dialed cell phones here in Canada. To all you fellow Canucks on this forum, happy Canada Day eh?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Cell phone? Rotary phone? 

The beating of the drums, using nothing but their thumbs
Is how we like to say, hey, gidday! to the ole USA

Any other method, not tried, true and tested
They would think was a blight, on their copyright


----------

